# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Noticias de Desembalses 2015.

## REEGE

El desembalse de pantanos origina cortes en ocho carreteras alavesas.
Vecinos de Getxo exigen que se hagan los proyectos para acabar con las riadas.
Txema G. Crespo / Alberto Uriona Vitoria / Bilbao 29 ENE 

Los apuros por el temporal se trasladaron ayer de Vizcaya a Álava, pero no por las lluvias sino por el desembalse de los pantanos del Zadorra, obligado por alcanzarse el nivel de riesgo y ante la previsión de otra borrasca para la próxima semana. Ocho carreteras permanecían cortadas a última hora de ayer por desbordamientos del río Zadorra a la altura de los municipios de Vitoria e Iruña de Oca, lo que suponía que pueblos como Trespuentes, Víllodas, Guevara o Margarita quedaran aislados. El pantano se encontraba al 91,7% de su capacidad y el desembalse aumentó de 45 a 50 metros cúbicos por segundo, tal y como anunció Pedro Anitua, de la mesa de seguimiento del Zadorra. Este órgano permanecía en alerta, después de que el Departamento de Interior desactivara por la mañana el Plan vasco de Emergencia por Inundaciones.

Interior desactivó por la mañana el plan de emergencia por inundaciones

Un colegio de Santurtzi siguió cerrado, pero hoy reanuda las clases

"Las compuertas tenían que haberse abierto antes", dice un concejo vitoriano

En los pueblos afectados se vive la impotencia de asistir al enésimo desbordamiento. "Llevamos más de 20 años reclamando una limpieza del cauce del Zadorra, pero el Gobierno vasco elude su responsabilidad. La remite a las juntas administrativas, y nosotros no tenemos medios para dragar el río", comentaba, desde un Trespuentes aislado, el presidente de su junta administrativa Davide di Paola. Y apuntaba un ejemplo revelador: "De los tres arcos del puente romano del pueblo, sólo cuatro están abiertos; el resto, cegados por el barro".

El concejo de Asteguieta, en Vitoria, fue uno de los más afectados en las primeras horas de ayer, pero el buen trabajo de los bomberos consiguió desaguar la zona. "Quizás deberían haber abierto antes las compuertas, con un volumen menor de agua, para que no se salieran del cauce", apuntaba Cándido Monge, presidente de la junta administrativa.

Los dos embalses del Zadorra (Ullibarri y Santa Engracia) son propiedad del Consorcio de Aguas de Bilbao-Bizkaia (entidad que los construyó) y de Iberdrola, y abastecen al Gran Bilbao y Vitoria. Además, se emplean para evitar posibles inundaciones en la cuenca del Zadorra y su regulación corresponde a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro. El protocolo que rige este sistema del Zadorra es más que complejo. En marzo pasado, después de 18 años de disputas, se llegó a un compromiso entre la necesidad de asegurar el abastecimiento al Gran Bilbao y la seguridad de los pueblos de la ribera del río.

De los 34 centros escolares y 21 escuelas infantiles cerrados la víspera en Euskadi, ayer sólo permaneció clausurado uno, el colegio Hijas de la Cruz de Santurtzi, al carecer de calefacción y por los restos de barro en el patio. Ambos problemas se solventaron a lo largo de la jornada, por lo que las clases se reanudarán hoy.

Las polémicas no acabaron con la calma meteorológica. Tras las críticas de los alcaldes de Santurtzi (PNV) y Barakaldo (PSE) a la tardanza del Gobierno en avisarles de las lluvias torrenciales -"No nos dijeron nada hasta las 10 de la mañana, cuando teníamos el agua hasta las rodillas", insistió ayer el mandatario de Santurtzi, Ricardo Ituarte-, ayer salieron a la palestra los vecinos del barrio de Fadura, en Getxo, que reclaman la ejecución de los proyectos diseñados para acabar con las inundaciones. En ocho meses, han sufrido tres crecidas del río Gobela.

"Hay familias que han vuelto a ser afectadas después de haber rehabilitado sus viviendas por la anterior inundación", afirmó Luis Hernández, portavoz de la llamada asociación de afectados del río Gobela. En Getxo, cinco personas tuvieron que ser realojadas en un hotel.

En Guipúzcoa, no hubo incidentes salvo la caída de un árbol en Zumaia en la línea de Euskotren, que provocó la suspensión temporal del servicio en este tramo, informa Karim Asry.

*Fuente:El Pais.com*

----------


## quien es quien

Ya estamos con lo de siempre.

"las compuertas había que haberlas abierto antes" Sí, claro. Y si las abren antes y no llueve, que vaya desperdicio de agua. Que qué torpeza de técnicos.

Dejen hacer a los técnicos su trabajo.

----------


## Jonasino

> Dejen hacer a los técnicos su trabajo.


Eso.A ver si es verdad y los políticos lo cumplen de una vez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya estamos con lo de siempre.
> 
> "las compuertas había que haberlas abierto antes" Sí, claro. Y si las abren antes y no llueve, que vaya desperdicio de agua. Que qué torpeza de técnicos.
> 
> Dejen hacer a los técnicos su trabajo.


Es la misma cantinela de siempre, a mí ya no me sorprende.

Pero cuando según dice la noticia han sufrido 3 inundaciones en 8 meses... algo hay, y no son los desembalses precisamente.

Más vale que miren el verdadero por qué en vez de achacar la culpa a lo de siempre.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Las zonas inundables, tienen la manía de inundarse. Hay que ver qué cosas más raras hacen las zonas inundables.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## REEGE

Iberdrola aumenta el desembalse en Ullibarri (Álava) hasta 10 metros cúbicos por segundo.
País Vasco | 28/01/2015 - 12:26h 

VITORIA, 28 (EUROPA PRESS)

Iberdrola ha aumentado el desembalse del pantano de Ullibarri (Álava) iniciado este pasado lunes con un vertido de cinco metros cúbicos por segundo y que este miércoles se ha incrementado hasta los diez metros cúbicos por segundo.

En un comunicado, el Ayuntamiento ha dado a conocer esta información después de que, a principios de esta semana, se decidiera el desembalse el pantano por alcanzar la cota establecida.

Motivado por la crecida de las reservas de agua por las precipitaciones de los últimos días y el deshielo, el desembalse se está llevando a cabo de acuerdo con el 'Procedimiento de Aviso en Situaciones de Crecida en los Embalses del Zadorra'.

*La vanguardia.com*

----------


## FEDE

18/02/2015ESPAÑA

*6 pantanos del Ebro y del Miño-Sil desembalsan para poder acoger futuras aportaciones de lluvia*





_Embalse de La Mansilla (Wikipedia/CC)._





España es el cuarto países en número de presas y embalses del mundo








Un total de seis embalses de las cuencas del Ebro y del Miño-Sil están desembalsando agua con el fin de recuperar el volumen de resguardo para acoger futuras aportaciones por nuevas lluvias, según han indicado fuentes del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente a Europa Press.
En concreto, en la cuenca del río Ebro, los embalses pirenáicos están "en maniobras normales" y únicamente están realizando actuaciones extraordinarias pro el episodio de crecidas que se vive en la cuenca con el objetivo de recuperar el volumen de resguardo o volumen necesario para acoger futuras aportaciones de caudales en el embalse del Ebro.
Así, en Cantabria se están desembalsando 30 metros cúbicos por segundo; en Ullibarri (Álava), 50 metros cúbicos por segundo; en el sistema Mequinenza-Ribarroja-Flix, 1.050 metros cúbicos por segundo y, en Mansilla (La Rioja), 25 metros cúbicos por segundo.
Mientras, en la cuenca del Duero no se están realizando desmbalses en sus presas para garantizar resguardos por motivos de deshielo. En concreto, según estos datos, los únicos sistemas en los que se ha producido un aumento significativo de los caudales desaguados han sido los ríos Carrión y Pisuerga, donde se ha procurado subir el nivel de resguardo en las presas de cabecera, como son Requejada y Camporredondo.
Por tanto, en esta cuenca no se están llevando a cabo desembalses significativos por motivos de deshielo y que los caudales que se desaguan son para mantener los niveles de resguardo adecuados.
Además, de los embalses monitorizados en la confederación del Miño-Sil, según el Ministerio. Están desembalsando por los aliviaderos (órganos de desagüe) San Martín (Quiroga, Lugo), 70 metros cúbicos por segundo; Montearenas (Ponferrada, 5,31 metros cúbicos por segundo), ambos en la cuenca del Sil. Estos desembalses podrían deberse al deshielo, ya que las nevadas en esa parte fueron importantes.
"El resto están en situación normal y desembalsan por las turbinas únicamente", aseguran.
Asimismo, desde las cuencas del Cantábrico señalan que la actividad diaria de desembalses es "la normal" y en el Tajo "no hay fenómenos significativos ni desembalses extraordinarios" por lluvia o deshielo.
España cuenta con más de 1.300 grandes presas en servicio, lo que sitúa al país como el cuarto del mundo y el primero de Europa en cuanto al número de embalses.
*Reserva hidráulica*

En la actualidad, la reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 73,4 por ciento de su capacidad total, tras aumentar esta semana en 57 hectómetros cúbicos respecto a la semana anterior, lo que representa el 0,1 por ciento, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, que señala que, en la actualidad los embalses albergan un total de 41.368 hectómetros cúbicos.
Esta semana las principales variaciones se han producido en el Ebro, que ha perdido 54 hectómetros cúbicos y el Tajo, que ha ganado 56 hectómetros cúbicos. Las precipitaciones han afectado a toda la Península y la máxima se ha producido en Navacerrada, con 59,7 litros por metro cuadrado.
Por ámbitos, la reserva se encuentra al 87,3 por ciento en Cantábrico Oriental; al 80 por ciento en Cantábrico occidental; al 75,6 por ciento en Miño-Sil; al 83,2 por ciento en Galicia Costa.
Por su parte, las cuencas internas del País Vasco están al 100 por 100; el Duero, al 79,1 por ciento; Tajo, al 64,6 por ciento; Guadiana, al 81,4 por ciento; Tinto, Odiel y Piedras, al 84,3 por ciento; Guadalete-Barbate, al 78,9 por ciento y Guadalquivir, al 80,6 por ciento.
Mientras, la cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza está al 61,6 por ciento; Segura, al 63 por ciento; Júcar, 43,3 por ciento; Ebro, al 78 por ciento, y las cuencas internas de Cataluña al 90,5 por ciento.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/15/02/18/6-pantanos-ebro-y-mino-sil-desembalsan-poder-acoger-futuras-aportaciones-lluvia

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),Jonasino (18-feb-2015),perdiguera (19-feb-2015),REEGE (18-feb-2015),titobcn (18-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Piden a la CHS que frene los desembalses masivos desde el Cenajo que anegan cultivos de arroz en Hellín





> 28 mayo, 2015	
> 
>   La Unión de Pequeños Agricultores y Ganaderos (UPA) de Castilla-La Mancha ha pedido a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) que tome medidas urgentes para impedir desembalses de agua masivos desde el Cenajo que anegan cultivos de arroz de los agricultores en Hellín, en los  aledaños del Río Mundo.
> 
>    En nota de prensa, la organización agraria ha explicado que se ha hecho eco de la carta desesperada que ha enviado uno de los albaceteños afectados (en representación de los agricultores afectados en Las Minas, de Hellín) a la Comisaría de Aguas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS).
> 
>    En ella han informado de que los terrenos agrícolas que se están preparando para la siembra de arroz están anegados de agua y no se pueden realizar las labores. La causa son los desembalses de agua del Cenajo, con un caudal excesivamente elevado que produce la inundación de terrenos, a consecuencia del desbordamiento que provoca hasta un metro de altura el las parcelas de varios agricultores, por lo que resulta imposible la realización de las siembras.
> 
>    Desde UPA C-LM señalan que esta situación se viene sufriendo desde hace dos meses, por la gran cantidad de agua desembalsada los fines de semana y, además, por el mal estado de conservación y limpieza en el que se encuentra el cauce del río, lo que hace inviable el tránsito normal del caudal de agua desembalsado.
> ...


Fuente: .eldigitaldealbacete.com

----------


## REEGE

2015 podemos denominarlo nefasto para Embalses.net, ya que todos sabemos que la falta da afluencia en éste foro se corresponde con la falta de lluvias, desembalses, visitas a presas y ríos...
Para 2016 pido a los reyes que vengan cargados de fotos, desembalses, lluvias y foreros del 23!!!!!!!!
Os pongo un aperitivo que espero os guste y que las lluvias de por aquí no hagan tantos estragos...
Feliz 2016 a todos.

----------

Asteriom (15-ene-2016),Jonasino (19-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Buen aperitivo con sabor francés REEGE.
Lo mismo deseo a todos

----------

